# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Ból lewego pośladka, kości udowej?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, 
Od pewnego czasu bolał mnie lewy pośladek. Ból ten tylko nasilał się podczas siedzenia. Niedawno doszedł do tego ból, który ciężko zlokalizować. Wydaje mi się jakby był to krętarz większy kości udowej. Bóle ten jest już tak silny, że mam straszne problemy ze spaniem i siedzeniem. Dodam, iż trenuję siatkówkę lecz teraz miałam przerwę wakacyjną. Do treningów wracam za tydzień więc proszę o jakąś szybką mini pomoc, ponieważ bardzo zależy mi na stu procentowej dyspozycji w okresie przygotowawczym do sezonu. (jeśli to pomoże mam 18 lat, a gdy byłam malutka miałam dysplazje stawu biodrowego). Dziękuję z góry za każdą wskazówkę.  :Wink:

----------


## Karaoke

Najlepiej wykonać rtg części lędżwiowej kręgosłupa.

----------


## MaggieBlue

> Witam, 
> Od pewnego czasu bolał mnie lewy pośladek. Ból ten tylko nasilał się podczas siedzenia. Niedawno doszedł do tego ból, który ciężko zlokalizować. Wydaje mi się jakby był to krętarz większy kości udowej. Bóle ten jest już tak silny, że mam straszne problemy ze spaniem i siedzeniem. Dodam, iż trenuję siatkówkę lecz teraz miałam przerwę wakacyjną. Do treningów wracam za tydzień więc proszę o jakąś szybką mini pomoc, ponieważ bardzo zależy mi na stu procentowej dyspozycji w okresie przygotowawczym do sezonu. (jeśli to pomoże mam 18 lat, a gdy byłam malutka miałam dysplazje stawu biodrowego). Dziękuję z góry za każdą wskazówkę.




Koniecznie i jak najszybciej zrób rtg obu stawów biodrowych i natychmiast maszeruj do ortopedy specjalizującego się w chorobach stawów biodrowych. Nie wiem, gdzie mieszkasz, ale polecam przede wszystkim Klinikę im. A. Grucy w Otwocku (prof. Czubak - przyjmuje także w Skórzewie koło Poznania), dr. A. Czwojdziński, dr A. Sionek, dr W. Przybysz, dr P. Polaczek, dr Sz. Pietrzak. Wszyscy przyjmują także w Warszawie, dr Sionek w Aninie a pozostali także w Otwocku - w szpitalnej poradni i w przychodniach prywatnych. Adresy znajdziesz w internecie. W razie jakichkolwiek pytań, pisz do mnie na pw. Pozdrawiam serdecznie i życzę powodzenia!

----------

